# Pretty winter scenes from Boston



## bosman (Mar 8, 2007)

This is my first post, so please forgive any mistakes. Below are some photos I took during the winter here in Boston. 
Most of them were taken towards the end of February. Thanksfully, it's warmed up since these were taken, 
but hope you enjoy the last reminders of winter!

The first is a pano of part of the skyline with the frozen Charles river in the foreground.
SCROLL >>>>>









No sailing from the boathouse with this ice...









A winter scene from the Public Gardens in the Back Bay...









When the pond in the Public Garden is frozen over, you might as well play hockey...


















Across the street in the Boston Common is the "official" skating rink...









Looking down Commonwealth Avenue, where the trees are lit up for 6 or 7 blocks. Adds cheer to the cold winter days...



























A random dusk shot from the Back Bay area...









A scene from Newbury Street, a popular shopping street...









Copley Square, with the Trinity Church to the left...









Near the Back Bay subway stop (I like all the trees lit up around town)...









Some of the Back Bay skyline...









...and a pano from the same area -- actually from my roof deck, looking at the Back Bay skyline from the other side 
(usually these skyline shots are taken from across the river, this is on the other side from the South End 
neighborhood where I live). To the far right is a bit of the financial district skyline...
SCROLL>>>









A closer view of some of the financial district...









The next few shots are from around my neighborhood in the South End...


















Taken from my window...
SCROLL>>>









Hey, that's my street  



























Thanks for taking my Boston winter tour. I hope to take "sunnier" pictures once spring arrives!


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

My favourite city in the United States of the Americas! Aparently not even winter can dampen its appeal.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome, and thanks for the great pictures of a great city!


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

This city oozes charm.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

thank you:righton:


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

i love winter pics, thanks bosman!! kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Great pictures. You should visit the Northeast US Section.


----------



## bosman (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks, I'll be sure to do that!


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

Beautiful pics. Your neighborhood seems good.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Lovely pics...amazing city, and looks like scary freezing :uh:


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

" nice shots


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Stunning. I want to visit now.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So beautiful.
It looks so peaceful and full of energy 
Thanks for the pix.


----------



## JuanCarlos (Feb 4, 2005)

Great pics of the most beautiful city of the US. Looks freezing.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful snow pictures

thanks


----------



## bosman (Mar 8, 2007)

JuanCarlos said:


> Great pics of the most beautiful city of the US. Looks freezing.


It was at the time, but I was taking the pictures at the coldest part of the winter....although it only takes a few days of temperatures below freezing for the Charles River to start to freeze


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I ADORE Boston, and loved those pix. Sadly I was only there for 24 hours, but I am determined to get back and soak up the old architecture again! Thanks for posting these beautiful pix!


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

wow great pics. Boston is awesome!


----------

